# StackmatPro Timer - Windows 10



## JoshuaCubes (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey! I have a stackmatpro timer (Gen 3 i guess) and I have all the cords required to plug it onto and use it on my laptop. My laptop has one audio/microphone port so I have a splitter, I have the 2.5mm male to 3.5mm female, and a 3.5mm to 3.5mm male to plug the stackmat into the splitter
So heres the problem, I use csTimer.net/new/ so it supports stackmat pro ( i think) and its all setup, it asked for permission to use my microphone and now instead of didgets (0:00) its just -:-- but when I turn on the timer, and try to use my stakmat, my timer goes off but cstimer remains the same, I would appreciate some help, thanks!


----------



## luckysolve (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...isma-Puzzle-Timer-with-Stackmat-Gen-3-support
I used this one and it works for me. plus i like prisma better anyway


----------



## JoshuaCubes (Feb 1, 2016)

Not working :/ I dont think my lptop is picking it up or something.


----------

